# 100 mile ride



## ianwoodi (8 Jun 2015)

starting at buxton Derbyshire tomorrow at 9am and heading over Cheshire flatish miles anybody welcome to join me


----------



## ianwoodi (10 Jun 2015)

ianwoodi said:


> starting at buxton Derbyshire tomorrow at 9am and heading over Cheshire flatish miles anybody welcome to join me


did my 100 mils great day out and perfect conditions no wind or rain check it out on strava under ian wood


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jun 2015)

Nice one mate  100 is a good distance to get under your belt .


----------

